
Yahoobleed: access other users' private Yahoo! Mail image attachments - dsr12
https://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2017/05/bleed-continues-18-byte-file-14k-bounty.html
======
gcb0
missing a (fixed before disclosure) on the title

